# Hitachi CP-X1250 Poor Quality W/ Video Cable



## tomstark (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm using a 50 ft. (supposedly high-quality) video cable so I can watch tv and movies on my projector, but the quality is pretty bad. This is a high-buck projector that can run 720p and I think 1080p video, so I'm just wondering why it's such bad quality. Thanks.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

We need more info:

type of video cable-- component,,,HDMI...
room/equipment setup--
describe "bad quality"--


----------



## tomstark (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not the best with projectors/video. The cable is an RCA Male / RCA Male, High Quality, Composite Video Cable, 50 ft.

It's set-up in our family room and we'll be mounting it to the ceiling for a home theater. It's about 20 feet away from the screen. Bad quality, as in pixelated kinda' like a youtube video. Definitely not HD.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Composite video is not HD, just NTSC and will look pretty bad. You need to connect with component or HDMI.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

It doesn't matter how 'high quality' a composite cable is, it's one of the worst. I agree with Icaillo and would bet your composite video cable is causing the pixalation.

I just checked the specs and your projector doesn't have HDMI but has others that would do much better.
The next step up from composite would be the s-video, and better than s-video would be anything else...component, VGA, RGB....

Tell us what output connections you have on your devices and someone might be able to tell you which is best.

Here is a list of the CP-X1250's inputs/outputs:

1 x VGA input - 15 pin D-Sub (DB-15),
1 x VGA output - 15 pin D-Sub (DB-15),
1 x Component video input - BNC X 5,
1 x VGA input - M1-D,
1 x S-video input - 4 pin mini-DIN,
1 x Composite video input - RCA,
1 x Component video input - RCA X 3,
1 x RGB - BNC X 3,
2 x Audio line-in - Mini-phone stereo 3.5 mm,
1 x Audio line-out - Mini-phone stereo 3.5 mm,
1 x Serial RS-232 - 9 pin D-Sub (DB-9),
1 x Network - RJ-45

Your projector does 720p/1080i, not 1080p. But 1080i is good enough and wouldn't cause pixelation.


----------



## tomstark (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok, that's what I figured. Yeah, well right now we're just running it through the VCR (lol). Looks like we're going to have to get some upgrades... Thanks guys!


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Your projector's ability to play 720p/1080i has no bearing on how well it will play content from a VCR.

For HD content a composite cable can pass a weak signal which will cause pixelation.
Now that you say it is from a VCR, I just think your projector can't upconvert very well.
In the early 90's I saw a VCR with projector and it looked fine. 

Anyway, yes you need to upgrade.


----------

